# Uh OH!!!! need help



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am building an ET center to go inside of a niche. This was built in two sections, top and bottom. The sides have been pocket screwed and wood glued to the main unit.

Problem.... My Wall is not level going up (which I knew and thought I had accomodated for) but I a literally 2/16-3/16 to wide for the opening. if I try and force it it will totally damage the custom painted walls in front of the niche area.

As I see it I have two options 1) unscrew and somehow seperate the joints, maybe using a thin blade jig saw or maybe a hack saw to get through the glue joints and make the appropriate cuts to the horizontal pcs, or 2) is a belt sander an option on one side?

PLEASE HELP, surely this has happened to others!! ( and please don't give me the measure twice speech!)


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

See other thread.


----------

